# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Best time to wild ??

## Dreamer187

Ok so I understand how everybody says the best time is usually 5 hours. But when I try im laying in bed for like 30 mins with no results. So I recorded the times I woke up in the middle of the night naturally. Ok so I went to bed at 11:44pm and woke up at 2:17am then I went back to sleep and woke again and woke up at 4:34am. So what time do you think I should attemt my wild.

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Yeah tinker around with times, i started with 3 hours and worked my way up to 6 and found out that my time is 4 hours, i think youre concentrating too much on your wild attempt. Remember that your intent is too fall asleep not too await for sleep paralysis cause it will never come, just try using an anchor .

----------


## fOrceez

Yeah, absolutely. What Rudedudeowns said. 
If you WBTB naturally, just do your WILD attempt then. It'd help if you could sleep in the next day (or go to sleep earlier to make up for the sleep lost). I make my WILDs whenever I wake up, no matter what the time is.

----------


## Dreamer187

> Yeah, absolutely. What Rudedudeowns said. 
> If you WBTB naturally, just do your WILD attempt then. It'd help if you could sleep in the next day (or go to sleep earlier to make up for the sleep lost). I make my WILDs whenever I wake up, no matter what the time is.



So when ever you wake up in the middle of the night you attempt a wild?... And can you explain what you do cause maybe the way you do it might work for me. :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Based on your times, I would try to start your WILD at 3:45.  Do you have enough time after your 4:34 awakening to return to sleep?  That would also be a good time.  Get out of bed for a few minutes, think about dreaming, read some old journals, and then return to bed around 5:00am for a WILD.  Sometimes I get anxious if I try to WILD too late in the night.  It is hard to concentrate and relax when I have to be awake for work in an hour.

----------


## Dreamer187

> Based on your times, I would try to start your WILD at 3:45.  Do you have enough time after your 4:34 awakening to return to sleep?  That would also be a good time.  Get out of bed for a few minutes, think about dreaming, read some old journals, and then return to bed around 5:00am for a WILD.  Sometimes I get anxious if I try to WILD too late in the night.  It is hard to concentrate and relax when I have to be awake for work in an hour.



 Yes I have plenty of time after my 4:34 awakening im on summer break so I have been really dedicated to this and Im really sticking to this technique but thank you for your reply robot_butler hopefully I can do it tonight thanks to you I will post my results tomorrow.

----------


## Dreamer187

Ok I went to bed at 11:44pm and woke up at 4:34am stayed up for 30 minutes for my wbtb just thinking dreamy thoughts. Then I went to bed at 5:00am at first I was just relaxing then when I felt relaxed I moved to my left side. After a couple minutes I moved to laying
 on my back cause nothing was happening so after bout 10 mins on my back I heard a weird sound like someone bang on a wall and then out of nowhere my heart rate started beating super fast like I just ran a mile. After that I got numb in my legs and hands but nothing happened after that and when I gave up after 1hour and 21 minutes of laying there I was trying to figure out what went wrong can someone please tell me wtf happened... Btw when the adrenaline rush thing happened I stayed perfectly calm and didnt move

----------


## Mancon

Just experiment with different times, some people have success after 5 hours of sleep..others 3. I would say try between 4.5-7 hours after sleep.

----------


## mattg

From my experience (ive tried almost any combination/time you can think of) its best when i wake up naturally late in the morning, if i wake up after 3 in the morning i try WBTB and have a fairly high success rate. 

The majority of my easy WILDs take place at 6am

Ive been trying to document my WILDs using what happened that may have caused them and in the beginning the only way i was able to experience WILDs was after being shocked awake by an alarm or a loud noise.  (that feeling you get when you wake up and realize your an hour late to an appointment)

The other aid that has helped me is the use of good quality ear plugs and a light blocking mask, ive tried with and without and ive never been able to have a WILD without my mask/earplugs

Just a side note i fall asleep by 11 every night and i am in bed by 1030

----------


## Dreamer187

> Just experiment with different times, some people have success after 5 hours of sleep..others 3. I would say try between 4.5-7 hours after sleep.



 Well mancon how many hours do you usually do your wilds? And how long do you do your wbtb?

----------


## Komisoft

I just love lurking forums. I learned from this, that whenever you wake up naturally you can perform a WILD. I sometimes wake up 30 minutes before my alarm. I will look into attempting then  :smiley:

----------


## Ladyshredder

Actually.. I have been very successful with doing WILDs during naps in the afternoon (around 4-6pm).
I've managed to achieve 2 WILDs. You should try and see what works out best for you.

----------

